
Show HN: My Valentines Day App, Dovey - noinput
http://www.doveyapp.com/
======
noinput
some codes for all you lovers:

3MTTKHHWW7AR

JK9TXJA6R7WX

XHX96MH3XR49

63X6PRENAPJ7

L7J9XJALF6XF

7XPETPNKYPMT

Y3XRFRPWXMX9

HAKHEMT4FLFA

